# Crystal Press Advice? Seiko Job..



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey all,

Forthcoming build, Seiko 6309 project... but really need some advice over what crystal press to get while avoiding extraordinary prices for pro equipment! Triple figures? Erm, can't do that.

Quick collage I've put together (gotta love Paint!) of some 'relative' cheapies Â£20 to Â£40 bracket.










Some google research suggests OK reports on number 3, and number 4 is from Noah, suggests that it might do the job?

As ever, any experiences or advice welcomed.

Cheers, Howie


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

You can more or less press the 6309 crystal retaining ring in place with your fingers!

Wouldn't bother with any of that crap imo.

Regs

Bry


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You can more or less press the 6309 crystal retaining ring in place with your fingers!
> 
> ...


Really? I'm gonna have to also push the crystal into the gasket and L ring etc etc.. by the power of thumb?!









Happy with that.. but just wary of a. breaking thumb, or b. worse, breaking crystal









Off topic, can get replacement Seiko gaskets for the crystal / case back and crown but is there a multi pack of OEM out there at all that anybody's tried and had success with? (edit: specific to 6309...)

cheers, H


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

The 6309 crystal is a pretty loose fit onto the gasket and case. The retaining ring is then clipped over a slight lip on the case. The ring bears down on the bevelled edge of the crystal, pushing it down onto the gasket. Just about any crystal press will exert enough pressure to push it home. I couldn't quite do mine with my fingers.

Be aware that if you need to use an aftermarket replacement retaining ring (the rings are often broken on these watches) , you'll probably have to sand the inside edge to make it fit the crystal.

Of the presses you've listed, number 2 seems to be the best design, but the all-plastic dies will probably split. 3 & 4 look identical.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Usually the old 6309 crystal gaskets are fine and don't need replacing.

Regs

Bry


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Excellent advice guys, thank you to both.

And yes in my haste to take advantage of East Coast trains wi-fi I might have overlooked that those last two bore a more than passing resemblance! Oops.

Back to the crystals - yes using what I think will be original 6309's, I will know tomorrow when I collect my parcel from Roy!

cheers guys, H


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Quick collage I've put together (gotta love Paint!) of some 'relative' cheapies Â£20 to Â£40 bracket.





clockworks said:


> number 2 seems to be the best design


Where to source #2 Howie ?.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

littlealex said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick collage I've put together (gotta love Paint!) of some 'relative' cheapies Â£20 to Â£40 bracket.
> ...


God now your asking, I'd been googling on the train but if I recall and going by my history I think it was 'watchbattery uk' - won't link it but you know what to do. I basically found it trawling through search results on 'watch crystal press'.

Company called 'Anchor' seems to make most of the tools on the sites I've looked at, no idea if their any good or not tho.

Hope this helps,

Howie


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I believe 'Anchor' are Chinese some of the stuff seems oks.


----------

